

Firefox nightly broken on Windows  - sp332
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=947916

======
sp332
Here's a version just built with the offending code backed out
[http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/2013-...](http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/2013-12-09-05-34-02-mozilla-
central/firefox-28.0a1.en-US.win32.installer.exe)

